# AW Fänge 2006



## Drohne (26. März 2006)

Servus Jungs!:m 

Der Drohn hat in AW neuerlich zugeschlagen.#6 

Unter beinahe unwirtlichen Bedingungen, Wasser +3,5 c, beinahe Hochwasser infolge Schneeschmelze, jede Menge Treibgut, Dauerregen, also ein echt schwieriger Tag.

Um etwa 19,30 Full Run an der rechten Rute, diese sofort hoch und der liebe Freund vis a vis hing.:q Drill, Keschern, abhaken, messen & wiegen kein Problem. Jungs, er hat mir versprochen, dass er auf Euch wartet.:m 

Köder war ein Frolic -hallo Rob-:k mit einem Maiskorn im Ringerl. Der Bursche war 82 cm lang und brachte auf den Strich genau 9 kg auf die Waage.

Das bescheiden Ziel für heuer lautet +20, ein bescheidener Anfangserfolg wurde bereits erziehlt.

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## FraBau (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Hallo Drohne!

Ein dickes *PETRI HEIL* zu deinem schönen Schuppi#6#g  
und Alles Gute für dein Ziel mit einem 20+#6


----------



## stockfisch (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Hallo Drohne, 

auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri zu deinem schönen Eröffnungskarpfen #6 .. mit den 20kg hast du dir ja was feines vorgenommen .. viel Glück dabei  

Bei uns in OÖ war nicht viel los, konnte am Freitag bzw. Samstag wieder ein paar Blaunase und ein wenig anders 'Kleinzeugs' fangen .. eine schöneren Fisch hab ich dann verloren, Biss kam auf zwei Maiskörner u. Made am feinen Stoppel.

Naja, heute soll ja das Wetter wieder sehr schön werden, vielleicht komm ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg ..


----------



## rob (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

super drohne!!!
du hast die karpfensaison in aw mit einem knall eröffnet:m
dickes petri zu dem schönen schuppi!!!!
lg rob


----------



## richard (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Gratulation Drohne!

Da freut man sich auf die Saison. Ich habe leider noch immer nicht meine Angelkarte zugeschickt bekommen. Warte schon sehnsüchtig...

Ritschie


----------



## Drohne (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

@ Rob

Danke sehr, wenn unser Häuptling einverstanden ist, passt ja wieder bestens:m . Übrigens, der Drohn ist natütlich auch heuer wieder bestens motiviert, deshalb hoffe ich sehr, hier öfters solche Berichte machen zu können.

@ Richard

detto Danke schön, sehr nett von Dir#6 

Also mit der Karte hast offenbar etwas, ich würde ganz dringend bei Fr. Eisenbock urgieren. Ist übrigens eine sehr nette Dame die der Sache sicherlich sofort nachgeht. Ich bekam meine Karte bereits etwa Mitte Dezember per Post übermittelt.

LG Josef


----------



## fingers (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

_toller fang !_
_das nenn ich einen einstand, bei den gelben, bin schon neugierig auf die big games :z !_

_das einzige was ich am samstag fing, war eine fette spinne #d , und die ist mir entwischt #t _



_                    m f g     fingers_


----------



## Florian12 (27. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Petri Heil zum Karpfen!#6 
Jetzt gehts schon langsam los. Hoffentlich kommt jetzt keine all zu große Überschwemmung wegen dem Schmelzwasser.|uhoh: Wäre toll endlich mal wieder ohne Regenschirm und Schal fischen zu gehen.
lg Florian12


----------



## Drohne (29. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Hallo Jungs! 

Diesmal hat der Drohn keine erfreulichen Nachrichten für Euch#t . Unser Revier schaut einfach Katastophal aus. Es ist echt nicht zu schildern was da alles aus dem Waldviertel runterkommt. Riesige Bäume, teilweise noch mit den Wurzelstock daran und ganze Landzungen, die offenbar unterspült und einfach mitgerissen werden, treiben herum. Die Boote liegen nahezu allle verkehrt im Wasser und teilweise -je nach Befestigung- mit dem Bug oder Heck nach oben.

Auf dem Bild kann man bei genauer Betrachtung, gerade noch die Brücke beim Wehr erkennen. Das Hochwasser vom Vorjahr war dagen ein Rinnsal, ich würde sogar sagen, etwa vergleichbar mit dem Hochwasser von 2002.


----------



## stockfisch (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Hallo Drohne,



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs!
> Das Hochwasser vom Vorjahr war dagen ein Rinnsal, ich würde sogar sagen, etwa vergleichbar mit dem Hochwasser von 2002.



hmm das sieht ja richtig übel aus bei euch .. bei uns in Linz ist die Donau seit gestern Mittags am Fallen; von 650cm auf 600cm .. bin also guter Hoffnung |bla:
vielleicht geht dann wieder was - am Montag als das Wasser noch nicht wirklich merkbar höher war, bin ich wieder mal als Schneider heimgegangen 

Schönen Tag noch,


----------



## richard (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Ja bist Du narrisch! Da steht ja ganz AW unter Wasser. Na hoffentlich überlebens die Fische gut.


----------



## rob (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

oh je...das könnte dann knapp mit dem haus meiner tante werden.hoffentlich gehts nicht mehr höher.aber angeblich ist der ottensteiner stausee leer und fängt das meisste wasser ab.die krems ist halt noch ein problem.danke für den lagebericht drohne!!!
lg rob


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bist Du narrisch! Da steht ja ganz AW unter Wasser. Na hoffentlich überlebens die Fische gut.


 
Wenn das Wasser langsam wieder sinkt, stellt so ein Hochwasser normalerweise keine Gefahr für die Fische dar. Die ziehen sich einfach mit dem sinkenden Wasserstand zurück.
Wenn der Wasserstand allerdings unnatürlich schnell sinkt, weil zB Kraftwerkschleusen geöffnet werden, dann gibt das schon ziemliche Probleme und man findet die Fische in den Lacken auf diversen Wiesen.

Ich werd' am Wochenende auch mal zum Großen Grund schauen, wie es dort aussieht, ist aber sicher nicht so heftige wie auf Eurer Seite, hoffe ich zumindest.

LG und alles Gute!

Stephan


----------



## Florian12 (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

#d Das wird viel Arbeit das wieder aufzuräumen!#d 
 lg Florian12


----------



## richard (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Na hoffentlich fangen die Fische noch nicht zum Laichen an. Wäre ja schade, wenn der Laich nachher am Trockenen liegt. Aber bei den tiefen Wassertemperaturen ists zu hoffen, dass sich Hecht und co noch etwas Zeit lassen.



			
				Stephan Bonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wasser langsam wieder sinkt, stellt so ein Hochwasser normalerweise keine Gefahr für die Fische dar. Die ziehen sich einfach mit dem sinkenden Wasserstand zurück.
> Wenn der Wasserstand allerdings unnatürlich schnell sinkt, weil zB Kraftwerkschleusen geöffnet werden, dann gibt das schon ziemliche Probleme und man findet die Fische in den Lacken auf diversen Wiesen.
> 
> Ich werd' am Wochenende auch mal zum Großen Grund schauen, wie es dort aussieht, ist aber sicher nicht so heftige wie auf Eurer Seite, hoffe ich zumindest.
> ...


----------



## Soxl (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Hoi an die AW-Runde #h 

Ich hab's befürchtet, dass es so oder so ähnlich aussieht in "Eurem" Revier  
Auch wenn ich heuer keine Lizenz gelöst hab', ich fühl' mit Euch mit... Ein "Hoffnungsschimmer": Seit etwa heute mittags geht der Donaupegel auch hier in der Region gaaaanz langsam zurück, Korneuburg etwa war schon auf 650, hält jetzt bei 625... 

An der March sieht's auch schlimm aus, mein Paps der dort 'ne Fischerhütte hat bangt auch um diese |uhoh: Ich kenne die Strecke dort bei Angern jetzt seit beinahe 30 Jahren, hab als kleiner Bub die Angelei dort "erlernt", aber an einen Pegel von 623 cm wie heute kann ich mich nicht erinnern, echt irre (im Sommer werden dort oft Stände von deutlich unter einem Meter gemessen).

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ist jetzt das Motto |bla: 

Wünsche Euch allen jedenfalls, dass niemand z'Haus an seinem Wohnort "Land unter" befürchten muss. Unsere Angelreviere erholen sich wieder, und mit ein wenig Einsatz unsererseits sieht's auch wieder "manierlich" aus   Das sollte die kleinste Sorge sein...

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Servus Drohne|wavey: !
Na habe dere, da schaut's aus in AW|uhoh: !
Da haben Wir wieder eine menge Holz zu verheizen und bis zum Sommer ist auch unsere Bucht Treibholz frei:q :q 
Petri zu deinen Gelben, hat sich das Anfüttern bezahlt gemacht:q #6 !

Servas Christian (Soxl)#h:m   schon lange nichts mehr von Euch gehört, ist bei euch alles besten's und habt Ihr schon die neue Saison mit Erfolg eröffnet?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Drohne (30. März 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

@ Richard

Das Wasser hatte in den letzten Tagen infolge der Schneeschmelze nur !!! 3,5 c. Der von mir bisher höchst gemessene Wert war unmittelbar vor dem Hochwasser mit nahezu 5 c. Ich darf hier anmerken, dass ich nahezu täglich im Revier bin und sehr genaue Aufzeichnungen darüber mache.

@ All AWler

wenn man ganz genau schaut, sieht man im Hintergrund vier weiße Punkterl, dass sind bitte die Lampen auf der Brücke!

@ Rob

keine Sorge wegen Deiner Tante, die haben dort echt gute Dämme errichet. 

Vielleicht etwas kurioses von dort:m 
Die einheimischen gehen völlig gelassen mit Enterhaken, Scheibtruhe und Motorsensen das Treibholz einsammeln, zerschneiden es direkt an Ort und Stelle zu Meterscheiten und legen es zum Abtransport für dem Traktor bereit. Die Leute leben nicht nur am Strom, sondern ernten offenbar auch mit dem Strom!#6


----------



## richard (21. April 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Servus Drohne!

Wie gehts den "Goibn" in AW. Sind sie bei der steigenden Wassertemperatur schon ordentlich in Freßlaune?

Ritschie

P.S.: Sag, hast wieder etwas vom rob gehört? Sitzt der schon seit 4 Wochen durchgehend in AW |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Drohne (21. April 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*

Servus Richard:m 

Na ich bin in AW natürlich wie immer sehr häufig im Einsatz. Bis vorige Woche war nur Schlamm, Dreck und jede Menge Treibgut unterwegs. Aber seit dieser Woche gehts schon wieder langsam los. Auch die Fischlis lassen sich bereits wieder ärgern. 

Hier mein zweit größter im heurigen Jahr, ein wunderschöner Schuppi mit Paddeln wie aus dem Lehrbuch. Gebissen hat der Prachtkerl natürlich aus das obligate Frolic#6


----------



## Drohne (21. April 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Sag, hast wieder etwas vom rob gehört? Sitzt der schon seit 4 Wochen durchgehend in AW |kopfkrat ?


 
Entschuldigung, Deine Frage habe ich vorhin nicht beantwortet#t  

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Rob seit seiner Namibia Reise gehörig im Stress, der war kürzlich in Hamburg, und plant -oder ist gerade- mit seinem Mädel für eine Woche zum Po runterfahren. Dabei kommt er ohnehin nicht einmal mit dem ordenen seiner Fotos nach, auch wird ihm sein Mädel den letzten Saft kosten:q


----------



## richard (21. April 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> auch wird ihm sein Mädel den letzten Saft kosten:q


|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Drohne (21. April 2006)

*AW: AW Fänge 2006*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Du böser Ritschie Du|bla:|supergri  , unser armer Rob kann sich vermutlich nicht einmal wehren, hoffen wir, dass er unser kleines Scherzal Verständnis aufbringen kann:m


----------

